#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM >  >  8 kanaals recorder voor Live opnames

## MarkRombouts

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb regelmatig producties waar ik graag wat opnames zou maken. Meestal is het te complex om mijn gehele computer setup mee te nemen en aan te sluiten op locatie. Daarmee kan ik tot 24 sporen opnemen met Motu 2408 MK3.

Ik zoek dus eigenlijk een compacte oplossing voor het opnemen van 8 kanalen audio. Denk bijvoorbeeld aan stereo mix, ambiance microfoons en of enkele subgroepen uit de mengtafel.

Ik zou graag een recorder willen met zowel analoge inputs als ADAT inputs. 

Eigenlijk zoek ik iets als de ouderwetse Alesis ADAT recorders e.d. alleen dat liefst wel met moderne technologie en handige connectie naar PC om te opnames af te werken.

Hebben jullie tips ??

----------


## Mike Manders

digidesign digi003 met laptop??
is compacter dan een Adat, en klinkt vele malen beter.

en anders een HD24 van Alesis, alleen weet ik niet hoe die klinkt. (en je hebt dan 16 sporen over)

----------


## MarkRombouts

Laptop met interface wordt met toch weer wat te uitgebreid en kost me te veel tijd/moeite op locatie aan te sluiten e.d. Ik weet dat het met een Digi003 nogal meevalt, maar toch. Wat aan dit voorbeeld zowiezo het nadeel is dat ik het niet handig kan importeren in mijn PC die draait op cubase namelijk.

HD24 is een mooie optie, had ik zelf uiteraard ook al wel gezien. Deze kost me echter wat te veel. Ik heb dan ook het idee dat ik te veel betaal voor zaken waar ik niet naar op zoek ben (16 sporen  :Wink:  o.a.).

Ik denk dat ik maar eens ga proberen tweedehands een ouderwetse ADAT machine op de kop te tikken om te kijken wat ik daar eventueel mee kan en of ik de geluidskwaliteit toereikend vind.

Kan ik een oude 16 of 20 bits ADAT zonder problemen aansluiten op mijn 24 bit LS9 ?? uiteraard via ADAT en niet analoog ??

----------


## berolios

Fostex heeft ook zo'n 16-kanaals HD-recorder.... al wat oudere modellen, maar ze schijnen best OK te zijn. 2e hands best voor een zacht prijsje te vinden.

Trouwens, opnemen met ProTools wordt gewoon WAV hoor... kun je zo in Cubase slepen.

Succes ermee!

p.s. als je toch naar oude tape-machines gaat kijken, kijk dan ook naar Tascam DA-88's

----------


## Mike Manders

als er een PC in het spel is, haak ik nu toch af. haha
ik weet ook niet hoe hoge eisen je stelt aan de geluidskwaliteit, maar Adat... het is niet al te best.
maar nogmaals, afhankelijk van hoe goed het moet zijn.
DA-88 klinkt idd veel beter
zijn die tapes nog wel verkrijgbaar eigenlijk?

----------


## dexter

Yamaha AW 16 G of aanverwante recorders.

----------


## berolios

> als er een PC in het spel is, haak ik nu toch af. haha
> ik weet ook niet hoe hoge eisen je stelt aan de geluidskwaliteit, maar Adat... het is niet al te best.
> maar nogmaals, afhankelijk van hoe goed het moet zijn.
> DA-88 klinkt idd veel beter
> zijn die tapes nog wel verkrijgbaar eigenlijk?



DA-88 zijn Hi-8 tapes en die zijn nog wel te krijgen (wordt wel steeds moeilijker trouwens)

----------


## Breur

Als ik even mag inhaken op dit topic.

Zelf ben ik me ook aan het verdiepen in multitrack HD-recorders. Natuurlijk zijn de mooiste de varianten zoals de HD24 van Alesis. Helaas vallen deze ruim buiten het budget.

Het gaat er voor mij om dat ik bij video-opnames het geluid in sporen opneem zodat ik ze naderhand op de tijdlijn erbij kan zetten en kan bewerken. In dit geval lijkt mij het handigste te kijken naar een HD-recorder, zodat ik gewoon de WAV-bestanden kan kopieren. Toch vind ik in de catogerie 8-kanaals HD-recorders maar bar weinig. De meesten zijn uitgerust met faders, etc. maar dat hoeft van mij niet. Een gewone play, record, en stop knop is voor mij voldoende. 

Ik heb het internet al afgezocht en kom uit bij modellen zoals de Fostex D80/D90. Enkele posts hierboven werd ook de Tascam DA88 (helaas geen HD) aangehaald. Welk model(len) kunnen jullie me nog aanraden?

De eisen nog even op een rij:
- minimaal 8 kanalen tegelijk opnemen,
- bij voorkeur een HD-recorder (of een ander goed alternatief),
- niet te duur (het apparaat gaat gebruikt worden bij een lokale omroep met een zeer klein budget).

Alvast bedankt voor het meedenken!

----------


## RayM

Laptop (in case) met interface is net zoveel werk als een Adat machine.
Grote voordeel is dat je het in één keer in je programma hebt zitten en dat je het zo over kunt zetten naar je PC.
De Adat machine moet je thuis ook weer aansluiten en dan in realtime overzetten.

----------


## frederic

> Laptop (in case) met interface is net zoveel werk als een Adat machine.
> Grote voordeel is dat je het in één keer in je programma hebt zitten en dat je het zo over kunt zetten naar je PC.
> De Adat machine moet je thuis ook weer aansluiten en dan in realtime overzetten.



valt eigenlijk reuze mee. met HD tools kun je het schof van de HD24 rechtstreeks stoppen in de computer. (je moet wel een schof voorzien op de computer)

----------


## MarkRombouts

Na lange tijd is dit onderwerp toch weer wat actueler geworden.
Ik heb inmiddels een Digidesign 003Rack in gebruik op mijn PC, tot volle tevredenheid (over de 003Rack dan in ieder geval).

Mijn PC is echter al wat jaartjes oud en wel aan vervanging toe ondertussen. Zeker het bewerken van audio en masteren van mixen duurt me echt te lang.

Ik dus te denken aan de aanschaf van een nieuw systeem en twijfel hierbij tussen de keuze Mac of Windows. Ik heb een aantal keren mogen werken op een Apple van een collega en dat is me wel erg goed bevallen, dus vandaar de twijfel. 

Echter als ik de prijzen ga vergelijken van een goed PC systeem en een Powermac dan is dan nogal aanzienlijk in mijn ogen. Aangezien ik niet zo heel veel opnames/bewerkingen doe vind ik het dus moeilijk hier erg veel geld aan uit te geven.

Vandaar dat ik dus aan het kijken ben wat apple nog meer te bieden heeft. Ik kom dan onder andere uit bij de Imac of een Macbook natuurlijk. Nu zou ik graag ervaringen met deze producten horen in dit verband. Lukt het goed om een aardige set op te nemen met een Imac (maximaal 30 sporen) en deze te bewerken en te mixen ??

Ik hoor graag van jullie.

----------


## frederic

> Na lange tijd is dit onderwerp toch weer wat actueler geworden.
> Ik heb inmiddels een Digidesign 003Rack in gebruik op mijn PC, tot volle tevredenheid (over de 003Rack dan in ieder geval).
> 
> Mijn PC is echter al wat jaartjes oud en wel aan vervanging toe ondertussen. Zeker het bewerken van audio en masteren van mixen duurt me echt te lang.
> 
> Ik dus te denken aan de aanschaf van een nieuw systeem en twijfel hierbij tussen de keuze Mac of Windows. Ik heb een aantal keren mogen werken op een Apple van een collega en dat is me wel erg goed bevallen, dus vandaar de twijfel. 
> 
> Echter als ik de prijzen ga vergelijken van een goed PC systeem en een Powermac dan is dan nogal aanzienlijk in mijn ogen. Aangezien ik niet zo heel veel opnames/bewerkingen doe vind ik het dus moeilijk hier erg veel geld aan uit te geven.
> 
> ...



Tja met een mac kun je weinig mis doen. Zeker in combinatie met Digidesign. Want de support van Digidesign naar windows is nagenoeg nihil. En die shit met de firewireinterface op PC is dan ook opgelost.
Maar is wel een stuk duurder dan PC.

Mijn mening een Mac!

----------


## MarkRombouts

Maar zou ik dan ook wegkomen met een nieuwe Imac met Core i5 of I7  ??
of moet ik dan echt naar een Powermac toe ?

----------


## frederic

[FONT=Verdana]Powermac is een type die sedert de omschakeling naar Intel niet meer gemaakt wordt. Die is vervangen door de Mac Pro.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Normaal moet die perfect draaien op minimum OS 10.5 dus tegenwoordig wordt Snowleopard standaard geïnstalleerd dacht ik.[/FONT]

Voor Mac pro: alles werkt daar op. Zelfs mijn vriendin  :Smile: 

[FONT=Verdana]Voor Imac en macbook zou ik enkel eens kijken of er geen problemen zijn met de firewire 800poort. Normaal niet. Voor Digidesign heb je een met 6pinnen nodig (firewire 400). je zal een verloopje moeten gebruiken.[/FONT]

----------


## MarkRombouts

Mijn Imac is ondertussen besteld en hoop ik deze week te krijgen. volgens de spec's moet het allemaal prima gaan werken met mijn protools setje.

Ik zag echter ook dat de nieuwe versie van Protools (9) nu uit is en die lijkt wel een aantal voordelen te hebben tov de Protools 8 LE die ik nu gebruik.

Het is nu ook mogelijk om andere hardware te gebruiken. Ik denk er dus zeker aan om hier een upgrade te gaan maken. Voor hardware denk ik bijvoorbeeld aan een Focusrite Liquid Safire 56, of RME Fireface 800.

Mensen hier ervaring met bovenstaande of andere firewrire interfaces ??

voor mij zou het handig zijn om 2 x ADAT en wat analoge (mic pre amps) ingangen te hebben.

----------


## showband

zoom heeft trouwens een goedkoop standalone ding met 8 simultane ingangen.
De R16 en R24. Gewoon op SD kaart.

360 euri en je bent aan de slag. Dat is qua prijs en opzet enorm naar mijn portemonee aan het lonken..  :Embarrassment: 

http://www.samsontech.com/products/p...fm?prodID=2054
http://www.thomann.de/nl/zoom_r16.htm

en met een link kun je er twee aan elkaar koppelen als je 16 kanaals wil opnemen. Dat is wel erg cheapo voor leuks...

----------


## MarkRombouts

Imac is binnen en werkt als een trein met de DIGI003 en Protools LE 8.

Echter een klein probleempje:

Als ik de DIGI003 aansluit via mijn G-tech MINI Raid harddrive dan wil deze niet werken. In de handleiding staat aangegeven dat dit wel zou moeten kunnen ? Iemand hier ervaring mee ?

De harddisk kan ook via USB, maar is dat snel genoeg ??

Hopelijk kan iemand mij hiermee helpen.
Bedankt !!

----------


## animaldrums

Als we het nog steeds over 8 kanalen hebben is het werken met een USB-disk geen enkel probleem.
Maar daar zul je na een jaar zelf ook al wel achter zijn. ;-)

----------


## SH1000

> zoom heeft trouwens een goedkoop standalone ding met 8 simultane ingangen.
> De R16 en R24. Gewoon op SD kaart.
> 
> 360 euri en je bent aan de slag. Dat is qua prijs en opzet enorm naar mijn portemonee aan het lonken.. 
> 
> http://www.samsontech.com/products/p...fm?prodID=2054
> http://www.thomann.de/nl/zoom_r16.htm
> 
> en met een link kun je er twee aan elkaar koppelen als je 16 kanaals wil opnemen. Dat is wel erg cheapo voor leuks...



Voor de TS waarschijnlijk (en hopenlijk  :Wink: ) allang niet meer actueel en showband's portemonnee lonkt misschien al weer naar andere leuke dingen maar toch nog een reactie...

Ik heb zo'n zoom R16 stand alone recorder gekocht en dat bevalt prima (na een paar weken). Lekker simpel 8 lijntjes uit de PA pakken en opnemen maar. Een heel optreden op een SD-kaartje van nog geen 20 euro. Thuis in een mixje maken, rondsturen en klaar is kees. Voor mij als muzikant/bandlid erg leerzaam (en soms confronterend :EEK!: ) om alles nog een behoorlijk goed, per track, terug te kunnen luisteren. Scheelt ook een hoop discussies en het helpt ons zeker te verbeteren.

het is natuurlijk geen studiokwaliteit maar ik vind het toch heel behoorlijk. Mocht er iemand een voorbeeldje willen horen van een opname, stuur maar een PM

----------


## tampoera

Ik denk dat het probleem is dat je ook/bijna een achtkanaals interface koopt met een betere kwaliteit dan een zoom R16 of R24. Aan de andere kant heb je bij de zoom geen laptop nodig voor de opname (moet je ook weer kopen) en zelfs geen netspanning. Het is een complete opneembak. Voor video op locatie is dat wel enorm gemakkelijk en vermoedelijk bedrijfszekerder dan een windowslaptop met firewire. 

Jammer dat er niet gewoon een 1 of andere kleine, lichte opneemdoos is met firewire of usb naar usb-stick of sd die je aan een interface kunt hangen ipv een laptop. Met sommige autoradio's kan dat ook, opnemen op usb. 
http://www.lg.com/za/tv-audio-video/...G-LCF600UR.jsp
Dus waarom niet?

En de Behringer XENYX UFX1604 heeft wel mogelijkheden om direct op een usb-stick op te nemen.
http://www.behringer.com/EN/products/UFX1604.aspx
Tenminste, ze hebben het over 
_"Integrated 16-track USB recorder allows for instant recordings of your studio or live sessions on a simple USB stick"

_Dus zo onmogelijk kan dat niet zijn.


Wat de budget multitracking betreft, een goedkope oplossing zijn de Helix boards van Phonic. 

De Helix serie kan multitracken. De Helix board 18 heeft 8 mic preamps en 16 kanalen door firewire.
http://www.phonic.com/en/helix-board-18-universal.html
_"96kHz USB 2.0/FireWire interface for streaming 16 independent channels of audio to computer with near-zero latency"

_Kan je lijnsignalen tappen dan zou je met de kleine broer terecht kunnen.
http://www.phonic.com/en/helix-board-12-plus.html
_"Onboard USB 2.0 interface for sending up to 10 independent channels of audio to computer with near-zero latency" (selectable up to 192 kHz in 24-bit resolution)

_Een nieuwe Phonc Helix board 18 gespot voor 300 euro, de Helix board 12 voor 160 euro. Nog steeds naast de laptop, dat wel. 

Maar je moet het aandurven met dit merk...

----------


## SH1000

Ik heb inderdaad ook een interface/laptop overwogen maar het gesjouw met een laptop zag ik toch niet zitten. 

Ik gebruik die zoom in feite ook als opnamedoos met een SD-kaart. Gewoon direct outs/inserts naar ingangen, pre-amps van zoom zo ver mogelijk "dicht zetten" en opnemen maar. Aansluiten/instellen duurt letterlijk 1 minuut. Thuis data SD-kaartje in laptop steken en files in Cubase laden.

----------


## tampoera

Zoom R16 Klinkt inderdaad erg prettig! 

Heb je wel eens microfoons aangesloten? Hoe staat het met ruis e.d. als je bv een sm58 gebruikt of een staafje op fantoom?

----------


## SH1000

Ik heb in de afgelopen weken allerlei mikes aangesloten gehad, waaronder (uit mijn hoofd) een SM57, SM58 beta, e945, e606, D112, TG X80, e604, AKG's etc. Altijd deed ik dat via de direct outs (eigenlijk inserts) van een andere mengtafel. De gain's van de zoom staan dan zo ver mogelijk dicht. Als ik de verschillende losse tracks afluister met koptelefoon (bv HD595) is er "geen sprake" van ruis.

----------


## frederic

> Laptop met interface wordt met toch weer wat te uitgebreid en kost me te veel tijd/moeite op locatie aan te sluiten e.d. Ik weet dat het met een Digi003 nogal meevalt, maar toch. Wat aan dit voorbeeld zowiezo het nadeel is dat ik het niet handig kan importeren in mijn PC die draait op cubase namelijk.
> 
> *HD24 is een mooie optie*, had ik zelf uiteraard ook al wel gezien. Deze kost me echter wat te veel. Ik heb dan ook het idee dat ik te veel betaal voor zaken waar ik niet naar op zoek ben (16 sporen  o.a.).
> 
> Ik denk dat ik maar eens ga proberen tweedehands een ouderwetse ADAT machine op de kop te tikken om te kijken wat ik daar eventueel mee kan en of ik de geluidskwaliteit toereikend vind.
> 
> Kan ik een oude 16 of 20 bits ADAT zonder problemen aansluiten op mijn 24 bit LS9 ?? uiteraard via ADAT en niet analoog ??



Is makkelijk te vinden voor een 600tweedehands.

Dit oude adat XT's wordt lastig. (Alleen al tapebandjes vinden)

----------


## tampoera

> Ik heb in de afgelopen weken allerlei mikes aangesloten gehad, waaronder (uit mijn hoofd) een SM57, SM58 beta, e945, e606, D112, TG X80, e604, AKG's etc. Altijd deed ik dat via de direct outs (eigenlijk inserts) van een andere mengtafel. De gain's van de zoom staan dan zo ver mogelijk dicht. Als ik de verschillende losse tracks afluister met koptelefoon (bv HD595) is er "geen sprake" van ruis.




Als je de gain van de Zoom laag kan houden zal het met ruis ervan wel gaan. Maar ik bedoelde eigenlijk microfoongebruik met de preamps van de Zoom 16 :-) Hoe gaat het als je een SM58 direct aansluit op de Zoom?

----------


## SH1000

> Als je de gain van de Zoom laag kan houden zal het met ruis ervan wel gaan. Maar ik bedoelde eigenlijk microfoongebruik met de preamps van de Zoom 16 :-) Hoe gaat het als je een SM58 direct aansluit op de Zoom?



Ik zal later deze week een paar mikes direct op de Zoom voor je testen.

----------


## SH1000

> Ik zal later deze week een paar mikes direct op de Zoom voor je testen.




tja, ik heb er een paar mikes aangehangen en ruist de zoom? 

Ik hoor duidelijk ruis en dit is ook meer dan op een "normale PA". Voor opnames lijkt het me echter zeker acceptabel. 

Ik zal het later wat uitgebreider testen waarbij ik een zangeres in zal laten zingen. ik kan het dan vergelijken met dezelfde stukken die ik eerder via de PA heb opgenomen. Mijn snelle en kort door de bocht conclusie nu is dat ik beter de pre-amps van de PA kan gebruiken, de zoom ruist maar het blijft nog op een acceptabel niveau (voor mij)

----------


## NesCio01

> Zelf ben ik me ook aan het verdiepen in multitrack HD-recorders. Natuurlijk zijn de mooiste de varianten zoals de HD24 van Alesis. Helaas vallen deze ruim buiten het budget.



De HD 24 kost net €1200,=, dus wat dat betreft valt de prijs enorm mee.
Moet je je wel realiseren dat je voor dat bedrag 24 AD/DA convertors hebt,
en een body etc. etc.
Kom je op €50,= per convertor? Mmmm ik begin te begrijpen dat er dus enorm
is ingeteerd op kwaliteit.

De HD 24 is als machine goed inzetbaar, externe (goede) convertors
zeker het overwegen waard.

grtz

btw: Heb net nog 20 DA8 tapes gevonden. 10 zijn er ooit gebruikt voor een opname,
10 zijn er volgens mij gloednieuw. Heb ook nog een syncmaster, voor het koppelen
van meerdere ADAT's met elkaar. Liefhebbers moeten maar ff pm-en.

----------


## RonaldH

Is er iemand die een oplossing heeft om spdif (coax) op te nemen? 
Doe ik nu met MD, maar dat moet je helemaal 1:1 afspelen als je er .wav van wilt maken.

Ik heb al even bij de mobiele recorders gekeken, maar die hebben allemaal analoge ingangen.

----------


## SH1000

> Mocht er iemand een voorbeeldje willen horen van een opname, stuur maar een PM



@nak; ik heb je een PM gestuurd met voorbeeld maar kan de verzonden PM niet terugzien. Mocht je hem niet hebben ontvangen graag nog een keer een berichtje sturen.

----------

